# S.O.B Call to Arms!!!!!



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

It seems as if there is no rest for the wicked boys... who will answer the call? Devestation and havoc must be wreaked once more!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH BOY!!!!!!:mn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

PM me the details Jeff.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see all thee destruction!!
:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope the call to arms doesnt take as long as it took the last one to land...might forget this thread is here......ok..I am kidding......somewhat...LOL




GO getem you SOBs





Shawn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahahaha... 

Go Canadia!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam S.O.Bs.....nice work :tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

What's up, Jeff?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

is this the one i think it is?????


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> is this the one i think it is?????


That it is mike!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Heads up! :tu
0380 1800 0019 3896


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> Heads up! :tu
> 0380 1800 0019 3896


bear been to post office....:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah yes! The brothers are rallying!! Destruction departure estimate: Friday

It is getting hard to keep this device stable in the house, it needs to go soon!


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not quite sure who is doing what here, but I'm interested in seeing the results. 

::: Just watching :::


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Mr. Doug said:


> I'm not quite sure who is doing what here, but I'm interested in seeing the results.
> 
> ::: Just watching :::


S.O.B. is setting up to dish out more destruction!! :tu :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I tried to hold it off boys but it was just too unstable here... I had to let'er rip!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

oo:mn:mn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bout time...this was gettin into dave timeframes....:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> bout time...this was gettin into dave timeframes....:r


All I hear is blah blah blah!!!!!!!:r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

shaggy said:


> bout time...this was gettin into dave timeframes....:r


RHNewfie, you must work for the Canadian post, taking that long to take action. :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> RHNewfie, you must work for the Canadian post, taking that long to take action. :r


Hmmmm, he who laughs last, laughs best!! :r:r:chk


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Hmmmm, he who laughs last, laughs best!! :r:r:chk


I'll take that into consideration. Just approach your mailbox carefully in the next few days, if not today!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I'll take that into consideration. Just approach your mailbox carefully in the next few days, if not today!!


MMMMmmKaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!! :ro:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> MMMMmmKaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!! :ro:chk


:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Last known siting was somewhere in target vicinity, should hit early next week!


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Damn you SOBS are crazy, id be afraid :ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Kngof9ex said:


> Damn you SOBS are crazy, id be afraid :ss:ss


Very Afraid!!! :r:chk


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Somebody wake me when something actually happens... zzzzzzz


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mitro said:


> Somebody wake me when something actually happens... zzzzzzz





DragonMan said:


>


did this land yet?...................or did it get lost?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Given the distance it travelled it should hit today or tomorrow I suspect. The distraction has already hit... the megaton will follow.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

No news yet...
o


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I wanna see the* kaBOOM!!!!!!*

:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised it hasn't happened yet... perhaps today. Shipping from Canada is a lengthy process!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I'm kinda surprised it hasn't happened yet... perhaps today. Shipping from Canada is a lengthy process!!


Sure hope you included a water pillow or something!  

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent it by dog sled again, Jeff??? :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this is gettin into old sailor time frame........:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> this is gettin into old sailor time frame........:r


Sigh, Canada Post can only do what it can do!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Sigh, Canada Post can only do what it can do!


y'all still waiting for this one to land?............................talk about hang time :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

there is still another one in the air too that i sent.........ummm.....somewhere warm


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And you guys say mine are slow!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I guess it takes longer to get to the Miami area.........................................................................:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------

